# Staffie boy, brindle, urgently needs rescue space or forever home



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Can anyone help this little man, due to be PTS Monday 29th Aug
Dogs - Pro Dogs Direct


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I've rung a few rescues but no luck so far 

Poor boy 

ETA- for anyone who may be able to help, this is the direct link taking you to his page: http://www.prodogsdirect.org.uk/urgent-swindon-staffie/4554552236


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I posted this yesterday and I have emailed a few sbt rescues so fingers crossed.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> I posted this yesterday and I have emailed a few sbt rescues so fingers crossed.


Thankyou, hopefully somewhere can fit him in


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

This is a rescue near me that may be able to help?? They are called Wanderers Haven and also have a facebook page

Log in | Facebook

Brookmans Park Drive
Front Lane
Cranham
Essex
RM14 1LW

Tel: 01708 220168
Mobile: 07788 530036
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> This is a rescue near me that may be able to help?? They are called Wanderers Haven and also have a facebook page
> 
> Log in | Facebook
> 
> ...


Thankyou, I have emailed PDD about this boy to see if he needs a rescue space, hopefully he will have but if not I shall email & phone around, it's possible we could foster this boy ourselves if rescue backup & transport can be found, my husband was reluctant as he's concerned about him having possible dog aggression


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Am I reading the link right? 

Poor boy is going to be PTS on 29th unless a home is found but right at the top of the page it states "Pro Dogs Direct operates a non-destruction policy". I'm slightly confused by that.

Unfortunately I'm not able to help him, as much as I want a dog I don't live in an ideal house for one (upstairs maisonette) and the landlord has already said no to me having a dog when I've asked before.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Am I reading the link right?
> 
> Poor boy is going to be PTS on 29th unless a home is found but right at the top of the page it states "Pro Dogs Direct operates a non-destruction policy". I'm slightly confused by that.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not able to help him, as much as I want a dog I don't live in an ideal house for one (upstairs maisonette) and the landlord has already said no to me having a dog when I've asked before.


He's currently in a council run pound, Pro-Dogs-Direct is showing his profile to try to find him a rescue space or home as after 7 days dogs that aren't claimed are PTS


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ah I see, it makes sense now. I really hope this boy finds someone or at least a rescue place. I'll see what rescues are near me and give them a ring to see if they have space.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Ah I see, it makes sense now. I really hope this boy finds someone or at least a rescue place. I'll see what rescues are near me and give them a ring to see if they have space.


Thankyou

Kim, for some reason that email address was no longer valid so I've looked on their Facebook page & have found a different one & emailed them again, fingers crossed this one will work
Still not heard from PDD on the status of this boy


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

> Thankyou, I have emailed PDD about this boy to see if he needs a rescue space, hopefully he will have but if not I shall email & phone around, it's possible we could foster this boy ourselves if rescue backup & transport can be found, my husband was reluctant as he's concerned about him having possible dog aggression


Your hubby is right to be cautious - but potentially a rescue may be able to offer back up if you were able to foster an already assessed and vaccinated dog (staffie) so this boy could go into their care?

It may be worth contacting the lady on RHU who is posting asking for rescue back up or pro dogs to consolidate efforts? I know when we have dogs in a PTS situation its sometimes gets quite chaotic with lots of people ringing round different/the same rescues etc ec.

Latest on Rescue Helpers Unite says BOTH boys do not have a confirmed rescue space - I don't know if that means the rottie has an unconfirmed offer?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Thankyou
> 
> Kim, for some reason that email address was no longer valid so I've looked on their Facebook page & have found a different one & emailed them again, fingers crossed this one will work
> Still not heard from PDD on the status of this boy


Oh no sorry, i got it from their website but i didnt put a link to it as they seem to just use their facebook page now. Hope this poor boy gets a space somewhere!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

EmCHammer said:


> Your hubby is right to be cautious - but potentially a rescue may be able to offer back up if you were able to foster an already assessed and vaccinated dog (staffie) so this boy could go into their care?
> 
> It may be worth contacting the lady on RHU who is posting asking for rescue back up or pro dogs to consolidate efforts? I know when we have dogs in a PTS situation its sometimes gets quite chaotic with lots of people ringing round different/the same rescues etc ec.
> 
> Latest on Rescue Helpers Unite says BOTH boys do not have a confirmed rescue space - I don't know if that means the rottie has an unconfirmed offer?


I'm not a member on there, but I'll join so I can have a look, your idea sounds like a better option as at least if it frees up a space this dog won't have to die


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Last bumpity bump from me before I go to bed, still heard nowt but maybe this boy's Fairy Dogmother will appear while I'm asleep
Night all xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just an update, not heard anything about this boy yet


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I've spoken to a couple of rescue nearish to me and neither can take him in. They're already pushed to their limits at the moment. One of them was a staffie rescue as well.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I've spoken to a couple of rescue nearish to me and neither can take him in. They're already pushed to their limits at the moment. One of them was a staffie rescue as well.


Thats what I'm worried about too, until PDD get back to me I don't know this boy's status, I'd willingly be assessed to become a fosterer & take in another dog if it frees up space for this boy, as EmCHammer suggested


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I cant stop thinking about this poor dog  I applied for fostering from PDD yesterday which they accepted and said they are waiting on someone to homecheck me.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> I cant stop thinking about this poor dog  I applied for fostering from PDD yesterday which they accepted and said they are waiting on someone to homecheck me.


Bless you, I'm thinking of doing the same, I've thought about fostering before, I think it's time to actually do it, not sure if PDD need homes in our area but if not I'll contact my local rescues


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Ive wanted to foster for a while but i got rejected from many tears for not being 25 (i will be in 4 weeks though) and rejected from another as my fencing wasnt 6ft 

Also just wanted to add masssive respect to you for going out of your way to help this boy!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> Ive wanted to foster for a while but i got rejected from many tears for not being 25 (i will be in 4 weeks though) and rejected from another as my fencing wasnt 6ft
> 
> Also just wanted to add masssive respect to you for going out of your way to help this boy!


Thankyou hun, wish I could do more, if I had a car I would


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Last post on rhu update from the dog warden he will be pts min but if he has def rescue space or foster a can hold to the first.

A phone call to PDd may be quicker? 

Or if you can get on rhu mNy rescues post on there


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

EmCHammer said:


> Last post on rhu update from the dog warden he will be pts min but if he has def rescue space or foster a can hold to the first.
> 
> A phone call to PDd may be quicker?
> 
> Or if you can get on rhu mNy rescues post on there


I'm now reg'd on RHU, I'm going to phone PDD in a minute, I've been looking on the websites of my local rescues but none of them appear to be looking for fosterers
I'm concerned that I may not be eligible to foster at present as my garden isn't secure


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Spoken to the ladies at PDD, unfortunately I'm not eligible to foster even with rescue backup, due to his history being unclear & me having children, but they're doing their best to find him somewhere so please everyone keep emailing your local rescues, someone must be able to squeeze in a little one


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have emailed many rescues, I have had a response from guilford sbt rescue and sadly they are full. I have offered them all £50 to help with travel costs but still nothing


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Spoke to 2 rescues near me today, neither take Staffies 

I want to do something for this boy, will keep trying some in my area


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just reading this thread, really upset me, but thank God there are some wonderful people on this site that are willing to do everything they can to help this poor dog. I have just rescued a 12-18th month old staffie and would be looking to foster soon, but really have to wait for her to settle in first. I just hope and pray that this poor boy will be saved.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi. I could take him as a foster until he had a rescue space? However, i am in Fife. 

Poor lad :crying:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

As per rescue helpers unite..... this boy is safe!!!!

Its just so hard to get a place for a staffie; I can't believe some rescues aren't even taking them!! (as opposed to being full and unable to help)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

EmCHammer said:


> As per rescue helpers unite..... this boy is safe!!!!
> 
> Its just so hard to get a place for a staffie; I can't believe some rescues aren't even taking them!! (as opposed to being full and unable to help)


Thank goodness, I've been ill in bed the last couple of days so haven't logged on, so glad to see this though, bless everyone who's offered help for this boy:001_tt1:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

EmCHammer said:


> As per rescue helpers unite..... this boy is safe!!!!
> 
> Its just so hard to get a place for a staffie; I can't believe some rescues aren't even taking them!! (as opposed to being full and unable to help)


Thank god for that


----------

